
Utterson: a user friendly back end web interface for Jekyll - r0muald
http://gabriel-john.github.io/2015/12/21/what-is-utterson.html
======
mstef
utterson is in fact an established 7 year old static blog engine:
[https://github.com/stef/utterson/](https://github.com/stef/utterson/)

for avoiding confusion please change your projects name. thx,s

